# WinCE Bilschirmschoner Bild ändern



## j_poool (8 März 2011)

Hallo!!
Für spezielle Kunden muss man einfach alles machen.....
z.B. Windows CE Betriebssystem Bilschirmschonerbild soll geändert werden.
Kann mir jemend sagen wie die Datei des Bildes die standardmäßig hergenommen wird heißt? Kann das Bild überhaupt geändert werden?

Vielen dank!!!


----------



## Paule (8 März 2011)

j_poool schrieb:


> Für spezielle Kunden muss man einfach alles machen.....
> z.B. Windows CE Betriebssystem Bilschirmschonerbild soll geändert werden.
> Kann mir jemend sagen wie die Datei des Bildes die standardmäßig


Leider nicht.
Ich habe auch schon vergeblich nach einer .scr Datei gesucht.


----------



## j_poool (10 März 2011)

Hallo Paule!
.scr Datei? Ist das nicht ein Bitmap?

Wie kann ich sonst das lösen? Könnte auch ein kleines Programm schreiben der mir auf eine Visu-Seite mit ein schwarzes Bild-Hintergrund springt.
Kannst du mir einen Tip geben wie ich das lösen könnte?

Vielen DAnk


----------



## rostiger Nagel (10 März 2011)

auf Visoseite ist das nicht ganz ohne, du musst alle Eingabelement abfragen
auf Wertänderung oder angewählt das mit einer Variabel verknüpfen. Wenn sich 
dieser Wert eine bestimmte Zeit nicht ändert, dann dein Bildschirmschoner
Bild anwählt. Dort musst dann über das ganze Bild eine Schaltfläche legen,
damit du dieses Bild auch wieder verlassen kannst. 

Aber ehrlich gesagt ist das eine Totgeburt, ich würde den Kunden einfach 
sagen, das Siemens so etwas nicht vorgesehen hat.


----------



## j_poool (10 März 2011)

OK! vielen Dank!
Da werde ich es mit einem Button lösen, da kann er manuell auf eine schwarze Seite springen...

Donk und Tschüss


----------

